# "Drivers dinged with flat fee for crashes"



## mariomike (20 Apr 2010)

In Metro Toronto, until recent years, ambulances were equipped with automobile extrication (as well as light and medium rescue, and forcible entry ) equipment. It was a free service by EMS.
TFD and the borough departments were not sent. Unless the car was actually on fire, or a heavy duty rescue was required.
Times have changed. Apr 18 2010:
http://www.insidehalton.com/community/burlington/article/799757
http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/797297--drivers-dinged-with-flat-fee-for-crashes
http://www.insidehalton.com/news/article/799855--can-someone-explain
( Some interesting comments! )
"When you phone 911 they ask you Fire, Ambluance or Police. So should I call and am in need of an ambulance and the fire department decides to show up, that will be on there dime, not mine."


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Apr 2010)

Ah, I see Scam Jackson has found a new way to make money for Burlington.....

I suppose the people who live there should expect to see them for every call under the sun now.....  :

Dont get me wrong... When they are needed, I love Firefighters... but it seems like they show up for EVERYTHING these days...


----------



## mariomike (30 Apr 2010)

Tommy said:
			
		

> Dont get me wrong... When they are needed, I love Firefighters... but it seems like they show up for EVERYTHING these days...



If you want to know the reason why, "Citizens are no longer surprised when a fire rig pulls up to their homes to handle a medical emergency." 
http://www.iaff.org/03News/061203has.html

"our involvement in EMS has also helped us create and save jobs for our members."

"Most people expect to need EMS some time in their lives while they don't necessarily expect their homes to catch fire. Local municipal officials know the public criticism and fallout from fire department cuts will be much more severe when EMS is involved in the equation. And they know that EMS operations certainly increase the clout of our local unions in their campaigns to fight those cuts."


That's straight from the General President of the International. He represents 280,000 members in 3,100 locals across Canada and the USA.


----------



## Thompson_JM (7 May 2010)

Oh I know why they show up... 

That whole tiered response thing....  

Like I said, when I need em, they are great. But they dont need to come out EVERY Time!


----------

